# Time Capsule (part 2) Dec 2011



## st33ly (Dec 22, 2011)

This is my second visit and I made sure I had a good nose around to see what I could find . I also manged to venture up into the loft where I found all sorts of vintage technology and furniture. Sadly I didn't have time to photograph it all because it was getting dark :/. I think a third visit is now in my books . I certainly haven't even scratched the surface on what could be found in here.

Hope you all enjoy my next set of pics:


----------



## smiler (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah, you’ve outdone yourself, an instant camera, a telephone with a dial and Green Shield Stamps, you’ll struggle to get all of them on one explore again, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## maximus (Dec 22, 2011)

Love it!!! A real gem.

Cant wait to see more!!!!

Merry christmas all!!


----------



## KingRat (Dec 22, 2011)

Amazin stuff !!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 23, 2011)

Green Shield Stamps! Now THAT IS a blast from the past! I remeber having to buy gallonss and gallons of petrol to fill a book and it's worth like an egg timer or something!

That's one serious hoard of stuff there bud! Nice one...


----------



## st33ly (Dec 23, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Green Shield Stamps! Now THAT IS a blast from the past! I remeber having to buy gallonss and gallons of petrol to fill a book and it's worth like an egg timer or something!
> 
> That's one serious hoard of stuff there bud! Nice one...



Tbh I've never heard of them haha. I just remember seeing some stamps and thinking they look interesting . There's ALOT of old tv's lying around plus a few radio's, type writers and dansettes. Also a fully stocked blast from the past kitchen


----------



## John_D (Dec 23, 2011)

How many different names were those credit cards in?


----------



## highcannons (Dec 23, 2011)

Brilliant. Looking forwards to part 3 The Loft....


----------



## st33ly (Dec 23, 2011)

John_D said:


> How many different names were those credit cards in?


 There were at least 4 different names.


----------



## John_D (Dec 24, 2011)

st33ly said:


> There were at least 4 different names.


 Just a little bit suss :skeptical:


----------



## st33ly (Dec 24, 2011)

John_D said:


> Just a little bit suss :skeptical:



Yea, thats what I was thinking. Found them all right in the front porche.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 24, 2011)

Excellent St33ly, it was worth the wait. What is a 'magic flash' then? Looking forward to trip 3!!


----------



## jools (Dec 24, 2011)

Great pics

,,,,,,,am an old git so remember the magic flash was to go on top of that Polaroid camera,,,,,

Green Shield stamps made your tongue go sticky,, and could be redeemed for goods from the dedicated shop,,,,,,,,, later on the stamps could be supplemented with some cash,, and later still the shops became known as Argos 

Thanks for the opportunity to show my age


----------



## st33ly (Dec 24, 2011)

jools said:


> Great pics
> 
> ,,,,,,,am an old git so remember the magic flash was to go on top of that Polaroid camera,,,,,
> 
> ...



Cheers for the info on some of the items


----------



## maximus (Dec 24, 2011)

I always thought green shield stamps were issued by the old fashioned co-op.....you learn something new everyday!!


----------



## nelly (Dec 25, 2011)

Brilliant stuff again mate.

Maximus, you are a little confuddled, the Co-Op had their own stamps, very similar to Green Shield

Found these in a car at RAE Bedford (Thurleigh)


----------



## nelly (Dec 25, 2011)

Just been researching the old Green Shield Stamps, guess what, they became Argos, have a read......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Shield_Stamps[/url]

and this is a quality read........

http://www.retrowow.co.uk/retro_britain/green_shield_stamps/Green_Shield_Stamps.html


----------



## krela (Dec 26, 2011)

There used to be a site in Barry, Wales that had boxes and boxes full of green shield stamps, it must have been hundreds of thousands of them. If the scheme had still been going I would almost have been able to afford a plastic lemon squeezer!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the green shield stamps  now that takes me back.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 26, 2011)

I can honestly say, I'm not old enough to remember these 'green stamps' LOL.

All these old farts showing their age


----------



## maximus (Dec 27, 2011)

How very very dare you derelict-uk!!!!! I'm not quite an old fart yet 


All I remember is you had to have around 600,000 of them to get a spoon :|


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember some petrol stations tried bringing back Green Shield Stamps in the late 1980's.

My Dad collected them for a few months but they didn't last long.

We used to have some orginal GSS & Co-op saving stamps around for years until my parents threw them away in a clearout.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 28, 2011)

This is incredible; I would LOVE to explore this place! Loads of gems and as krela said, let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 29, 2011)

Sometimes the best places are right under your nose


----------



## st33ly (Dec 29, 2011)

Another shot of the Phillips radio that I messed around with on Photoshop:


----------



## st33ly (Jan 6, 2012)

Part 3 coming very soon


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 6, 2012)

belting place and cracking photos.

Oh yes I remember green shield stamps


----------



## MissBean77 (Jan 7, 2012)

This place is amazing. The credit cards are a bit odd though. I'd love to find somewhere like this. Nice one indeed!


----------

